# Finish line drains/CO's



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Been using the sioux chief finish line floor drains and cleanouts for about 2 years now. Anybody else use em. Good product with alot of adjustment after the pour. They are worth a look if you haven't


----------

